# tell me what you think



## Mrs. Paph (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm orchid show deprived  I have yet to be able to go to an orchid show, so I was wondering if anyone had thoughts on this flower. Paph. Bindi (P. Muriel Constance 'Constelation' X niveum (select sib)) It's one of my 'cute category' favorites. It's probably not awardable, due to the sheer number of crosses that look so similar being stiff competition, but I was wondering if it's a pretty good size bloom for this hybrid. I don't have exact measurements, but if anyone wants to guess my small hands...the widest part of my hands is 3.5" 







~Miss Paph


----------



## gore42 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi 

Its a beautiful bloom... I love the fine spotting on it  It probably isn't awardable, due to the shape of the bloom, even if it would otherwise be in the running because of its size. If the dorsal sepal were flatter and the petals didn't curl at the bottom, it would have had a much better shot.

That said, I'm not an orchid judge, and may be completely wrong! Personally, I don't agree with the judging standards that the AOS seems to use (though I suppose I might start if I actually got some AOS awards ) ). Unless you're really set on getting an award, I find that orchid growin is much more enjoyable if I just grow what I like and disregard judging standards (and if they overlap in some cases, thats fine too  )

- Matthew Gore


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 21, 2007)

For judging I would have a problem with the dorsal. However I think this bloom is beautiful!


----------



## Candace (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm with Smartie...


----------



## TADD (Mar 21, 2007)

Round and flat..... Nice bloom though!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 21, 2007)

Agree with the above. But remember that ribbon judging is not the same as AOS, and you might get a ribbon, depending on what the competition is.


----------



## Heather (Mar 21, 2007)

Agree with Dot...depends on what else is out there. It's a nice one for sure but the reflexed petals are going to be an issue - ribbon or otherwise, I would imagine. Enjoy it for it's loveliness!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah, it's a good grower and I really enjoy it, so trying to get it awarded isn't really a goal, but it's interesting to hear the thoughts on it  I actually have a sib of it too that blooms smaller, but rounder. Odd story on that one - an accidental bonus plant - it looked for all the world like a start off the main growth, but it was actually a tiny seedling that seemed to have sprouted at the root of the main plant. It gave itself away when it got bigger and showed different patterning on the leaves!


----------



## Marco (Mar 22, 2007)

nice bloom. i think i have small hands too


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2007)

Go for it!


----------

